# Remote layout change



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

It's too late for the Series 5 and Slide Pro, but maybe TiVo would consider rearranging the Thumbs buttons on future remotes so they're in more logical & convenient locations, thereby allowing the Mute and RECord buttons to be in better locations.

The current locations seem painfully odd to me. Why wouldn't the Mute button be vertically aligned with the Volume Up/Down rocker, and, similarly, why not align RECord w/ the Channel Up/Down rocker. This would allow the Thumbs buttons to be side-by-side, easily located by touch beneath the Guide button and navigation dial.


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

while they are at it. put a learning button on that can do the sleep timer on tv


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

hillyard said:


> while they are at it. put a learning button on that can do the sleep timer on tv


This would be awesome! Or just a couple of unmarked buttons that could be taught to do whatever you want them to do.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Do they even need a mute button? That's what pause is for. And if you did need to watch tv without volume you can always use the volume button. 

I do like the idea of moving the buttons though. And like it from a 2nd perspective as well ....which is those two little circular mute/record buttons are too similar and too crowded together in the middle so that I always do a bit of a double take to feel if I'm pressing the correct one. 

If they were to be spread out to the sides as per your picture then you would be much more sure you were hitting the correct one.

I do also have to ask though whether we thumbs up/thumbs down buttons? I don't use Suggestions. I tried to start using them 6 months ago, but just fell back into old habits. I have so much recorded already...more than I have time to watch...I rarely think of checking suggestions. 

Then the one time I did check Suggestions was the Indy 500 because OnePass didn't record it due to the INDY500 being titled differently than other Indy racing. But alas it wasn't in Suggestions. Good thing I thumbs up stuff. ...Not.

But really they don't need thumbs up/down because the device should know what I watch and what I don't. The stuff I have OnePasses for is a massive indication of what I like already. Why do I have to thumbs up/down stuff???? The notion seems rather quaint in 2015.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes they need mute. When the TiVo drops out to live TV for an EAS the only button on the remote that still works is mute. It's the only way to silence the screeching.


----------

